# Some trim tex help



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Hey guys getting into trim tex drywall art and need to know how to cut the mitres do i need a trim tex mitre marker or what i tried a 45 cut and didnt work what the secrets...picture supplied by my 3 year old son he has drywall in his blood


----------



## AARINC (May 14, 2015)

Your 3 year old son takes pretty god pictures! You probably cant wait till he gets old enough to help you with your projects. Way to go!


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

You can use the Trim-Tex miter marker but if you have a miter saw it will be cleaner. But you will need to make a jig to hold the trim in the proper position for cutting. A piece of lumber with a piece of drywall set back simulating the external corner will do it.


----------



## aaron (Jun 19, 2013)

I usually use the miter marker, works ok for me, one less piece of equipment that I have to drag in for most jobs. If you're careful with the snips the cut is decent


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

In that pic my son held it as i took it lol that was cut at 45 with carpenters square


----------



## Oldtimer (May 6, 2015)

I also use the miter marker. It's cheap and a great time saver!


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Anything less than the festool kapex for cutting trim tex and you're just a hack!




JK


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Think i am going to have to get a mitre marker as 45 across the chamfer is the wrong angle thanks guys for help


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

What's wrong with ya, do it by eye 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Aussiecontractor said:


> What's wrong with ya, do it by eye
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Lol yeah sounds good waste expensive bead cause im so fussy have u installed chanfer before the actual chanfer splade has to line up its not like an exy.


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Lol I know that mate, I was pulling ya leg. Haven't used that bead before 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Yeah and by the sound of it no one else has either if i want it for 3 lengths on a feature i need to buy a whole box grrrrrrrrrr


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

embella plaster said:


> Yeah and by the sound of it no one else has either if i want it for 3 lengths on a feature i need to buy a whole box grrrrrrrrrr


Don't worry. Once you get it put up and seen you will be selling it all over town


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

embella plaster said:


> Yeah and by the sound of it no one else has either if i want it for 3 lengths on a feature i need to buy a whole box grrrrrrrrrr



Yer man it's crazy how you can't buy it in singles 
But it's all about supply and demand 
A lot of trim tex beads you can only buy by the box 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

embella plaster said:


> Yeah and by the sound of it no one else has either if i want it for 3 lengths on a feature i need to buy a whole box grrrrrrrrrr


Charge the first client for the box, all the rest is profit. :whistling2:


----------



## Nick Harmon (Feb 16, 2013)

mld said:


> Anything less than the festool kapex for cutting trim tex and you're just a hack!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I noticed that in the video. Is it important enough to buy or borrow?


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Nick Harmon said:


> I noticed that in the video. Is it important enough to buy or borrow?


I was joking. But seriously a miter saw is the best for cutting trim tex. Plywood blade or carbide backwards. Cheap little craftsman 7¼ would work great. Or ryobi cordless would be even better. No cord party mainly. Snips and decorative bead is a pain. 

The festool is nice because of dust
control. Cutting allot of vinyl on a saw creates a lot of static and fines. Nasty combo.


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

Not only does a miter saw cut more cleanly but if you have a number of cuts to make it's way faster. Time is money


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

I not sure it would work on all bead but as i found i cut a chamfer bead on a 45 degree and it didnt meet i not sure what degree is correct which is why i need the mitre marker


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

embella plaster said:


> I not sure it would work on all bead but as i found i cut a chamfer bead on a 45 degree and it didnt meet i not sure what degree is correct which is why i need the mitre marker


It needs to be set on a block of wood with one leg horizontal and the other straight up and down. Then cut at a 45°.


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

mld said:


> It needs to be set on a block of wood with one leg horizontal and the other straight up and down. Then cut at a 45°.


Dont understand sorry mate


----------



## aaron (Jun 19, 2013)

Cut it just like it is on the wall corner, you'll need a block or something to support the trim underneath


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Like cornice, you can't just lay it on the bench and cut it.


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Ohhh at the right offset thanks guys


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

https://youtu.be/yJ178lLKaJs


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

Cut it just like its done in the video. Then use your snips to cut the mud legs. Once you get a jig made its really easy.


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

That vid very helpfull thanks mate the most frustrating thing about being the owner of a business is showing weakness and not knowing something


----------



## Nick Harmon (Feb 16, 2013)

A true master is always a student. Fresco Harmony wouldn't exist if I didn't ask lots of questions. I'm in the same boat with this trim cutting business.


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

trial and error is the best way to learn mate, you never perfect anything first go 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

Miter markers and saws are great (I do use a Kapex when I have a lot of miters or when I'm using the decorative bead) but for chamfer or bullnose I'll use a couple scrap pieces 8-12" long, sometimes 45° isn't perfect so I'll cut them with my snips until it is then use them for my templates then I mark the bead that's getting installed. I find this the best method.


----------



## tjetson (Aug 12, 2011)

most drywall guys cannot afford a kapex, though it seems all the canadians have nicer tools then american counterparts must be because so many canadian drywall guys also grow dope ;-)


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

tjetson said:


> most drywall guys cannot afford a kapex, though it seems all the canadians have nicer tools then american counterparts must be because so many canadian drywall guys also grow dope ;-)


If you drink a lot of milk you might as well own the cow! Lol


----------

